# Home Baker looking for a "Residential" Gas Oven Range



## sweetharmonyvt (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking to purchase a residential gas oven range that can be used for my Home Bakery.  Need capacity and efficiency.  Have been looking at Electrolux as a $ saver from the Wolf/Viking/Blue Star Residential options... any thoughts?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

American Range makes 30" residential ovens that can fit full size commercial sheet pans: http://www.americanrangeresidential.com/


----------

